# American FROG DAY 2017



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Just a heads up, we are in the plans to host Frogday in Staten Island, NY this year for Sat. Sept 23rd at Snug Harbor. More details will follow.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks for the info julio. looking forward to it.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure at this rate I'm never going to get to one of these things... haha I'll be in out of the country on the 23rd


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Julio, looking forward to this!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmm..............only a 6 hour drive for me. I'll have to see if there's anybody in my area interested in car pooling.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

better then driving to the west coast


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

i'll be there. looking forward to it


----------



## whatnowcustoms (Feb 2, 2015)

awesome! looking forward to it!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Just as in 2011, I'll be there! From what I remember, the venue is wonderful.
Assuming the same agreement with the Comfort Inn?
Consider me available to help move tables/set up.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

So glad to hear Frog Day is on 
I was able to attend last year, it was wonderful.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

SMenigoz said:


> Just as in 2011, I'll be there! From what I remember, the venue is wonderful.
> Assuming the same agreement with the Comfort Inn?
> Consider me available to help move tables/set up.


Hey Scott, 

Thanks, we can certainly use the help. 
we are looking at the Hampton inn which will include breakfast as well and has a hotel bar. The venue will be Snug Harbor botanical gardens.


----------



## Merkwood (Feb 24, 2015)

Funny, I was just looking around for the date this past week and here it is!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will definitely be there!


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Gonna need a big Q2 but if so my family will be coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Update:
Vendor Packets will go out starting next week and table space will be on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I was there for 2011 - I think I'll try for this one as well...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

American Frog Day : Home


Site has been updated with Venue and hotel information!

SPeakers and vendors will be confirmed in the next few weeks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Website has been updated with more current information regarding speakers and schedule

Lecture tickets are available as well which includes dinner. 

Some vendors have been confirmed as well. 

American Frog Day : Home


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Is there a potential way to stream this? Possibly a pay to watch service for people incapable of making the flight out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

kblack3 said:


> Is there a potential way to stream this? Possibly a pay to watch service for people incapable of making the flight out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we haven't discussed that yet, not sure if there are any techs willing to volunteer to do so.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

American Frog Day : Home


more updates, speakers and vendors as well as sponsors continue to grow!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I remember Chicago Frogday some years ago-- having the show, hotel, and dining/drinks all in the same place was great. Lets hope the Hampton Inn /Frogday2017 is equally as enjoyable.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hotel is sold out!
if you wish to attend and can't get a room at the hotel venue there is a Hilton Inn directly across the street!

Make sure to make all of your arrangements soon as that hotel will surely sell out as well!
American Frog Day: Directions


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Is there a way to let people know who will be selling what types of frogs? Or is there a way to let vendors know who might be looking for a certain type of frog?

I guess I mean, let's say a vendor has some mantella, and they are thinking to themselves, "eh, they probably won't sell anyway, I'll just bring these other frogs", and I show up looking for mantella.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I am sure the vendors will post an availability list as the time gets closer or you can feel free to contact the vendors on the list in the meantime with pm or fb and ask them what they will have.


----------

